# Best Spark Plugs for N/A engine, aside from oem?



## ehWudupdoc (Nov 9, 2007)

What spark plugs aside from oem would be suitable? theres so many different ones im unsure which would be best platinum, double platinum, iridium???


----------



## vw93to85 (May 10, 2007)

OEM. Your not running any boost or anything crazy than there's ne reason to go with dif plugs. I'm sure others will chime in and agree with me. There have been countless threads about this too. Just go with the OEM. ESC sells a full tune up kit or just the plugs.


----------



## DUSlider (Nov 15, 2007)

Do yourself a favor and stay with OEM. The spark plugs are one thing in this car that does not need upgrading unless you are going turbo, then you might want colder plugs.


----------



## ehWudupdoc (Nov 9, 2007)

thanks for the suggestions.


----------



## BluMagic (Apr 9, 2008)

i have iriduims just cause I got them really cheap.

they make no difference compared to stock, just get what you can get. anything is better than spent plugs (like a couple of mine were)


----------



## Zurique (Feb 15, 2008)

*xp iridium*

I run autolite XP iridium on my 07 Jetta, and it runs great. They are cheap so i change them every 25k.


----------



## KulturKampf (Nov 30, 2009)

some people run the bosch plugs that are the equivalent of our oem plugs but they are more expensive so your better off sticking with the oem


----------



## NewaveRide (Mar 10, 2007)

oem plugs are the best plug for any car, if you turbo the car then adjust to a hotter or colder plug accordingly. 

i have heard a lot of good stuff about those E3 plugs lmao :screwy:


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 21, 2008)

We have had nothing but luck with NGKs. 

they are readily available with free shipping on our 2.5 service section:

http://www.dbcperformance.com/category_s/912.htm


----------



## rob454 (Sep 18, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> We have had nothing but luck with NGKs.
> 
> they are readily available with free shipping on our 2.5 service section:
> 
> http://www.dbcperformance.com/category_s/912.htm




Not sure if that is the OEM plug though...

PZFR5Q11 is what you have listed on your website.

Isn't the OEM P/N PZFR5J-11?


----------



## '05JettaSPE (Jul 10, 2008)

if you look at the specs on ngks website it's essentially the same plug, those are what I put in mine, no problems after about 30k


----------



## spitpilot (Feb 14, 2000)

Automotive engineers spend tons 'o time and $$'s testing to determine best plug match for a given motor design...Unless plug mfg gives you same detail data on EXACTLY your motor...all their claims are just marketing hype....Go with OEM plugs unless you do serious mods (more than just a CAI etc) to the motor!:thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 21, 2008)

rob454 said:


> Not sure if that is the OEM plug though...
> 
> PZFR5Q11 is what you have listed on your website.
> 
> Isn't the OEM P/N PZFR5J-11?


 
correct, NGK part number is for the OEM, in other words, OEM plugs are NGK


----------

